
Restraints Upon the Utilization of Inventions (1938) - dredmorbius
https://doi.org/10.1177%2F000271623820000104
======
dredmorbius
Discusses and documents opposition to technological advances, through
economic, political, social (labour), financial, power, and other dynamics.
Many of which may be familiar today.

Sterns research in this area inspired his stuent research assistant to write
the short story "Trends", in 1939:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trends_(short_story)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trends_\(short_story\))

[https://archive.org/stream/Astounding_v23n05_1939-07_dtsg031...](https://archive.org/stream/Astounding_v23n05_1939-07_dtsg0318#page/n33/mode/2up)

The assistant was a Russian-born Brooklyn-resident of Jewish descent, Isaac
Asimov.

Full text available via Sci-Hub[1]:

[http://sci-hub.tw/10.1177%2F000271623820000104](http://sci-
hub.tw/10.1177%2F000271623820000104)

________________________________

Notes:

1\. Ironic irony duly noted.

